# Cone/E-collar advice



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Someone else asked this question and I'll suggest the same thing. 

I'd put her in some sort of clothing where she can't get to the incision. Sure, she'll look funny and won't be very amused with you, but it'll keep her from messing with it. Depending on her size, you could buy a "onesie" and cut it to fit, etc. LOL 

Amazon.com: black onesies: Clothing & Accessories

You also ask your vet if they have these:
Petsleeves


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Rowan! I actually ordered the "bite-not" collar to see how that works for her. She's a bit of a wild one and doesn't care to wear clothes, so I'm afraid she might go mental in a sleeve/onsie and rip it off. At this point, the collar isn't going to be a choice, she's starting to heal and is much more interested in her incisions....


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Poodle Head said:


> So my pup had a spay/gastropexy surgery on Tuesday and is recovering nicely. She has left her incisions alone for the most part. If she looks at them, I just tell her "leave-it" and she does. I am home this week and will be back to work on the 3rd. I am worried that she'll lick or chew while we're gone. The vet gave us a "comfy-cone" and she went completely ballistic when I put that on her - I thought she would actually rip something, so I quickly took it off. I bought one of those donut inflatable collars, but her long poodly beak can reach right around it. Is there anything else I could try. I'm just so worried about what I might come home to if I don't put anything on her.... Thanks for any advice.


I found it worked well to cut the back out of an old T-shirt (cut vertically up in two straight lines that pass close to the sleeve seams, removing the scratchy label and the excess fabric) and sew the edges together. Put the T-shirt on the dog with the front patterned part covering her back and her front legs through the armholes. Old clothes tend to go soft and smell familiar, and don't irritate the dog so much. This also serves to make the dog look like a bedraggled waif in a nightdress, which seems to elicit amusement and sympathy from those who see her.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

> This also serves to make the dog look like a bedraggled waif in a nightdress


 This really made me LOL - especially because I think poodles always look extra pitiful and embarassed when they know they'll get more lovin'. It is a good idea though!


----------



## vickaandjz (Aug 27, 2014)

*9/15/14*

I know this is an old thread, but as my pup was just spayed and this was on my radar. I thought I would post something I found. Like most, I was looking for an alternative to the cone. The inflatable doughnut "pro collar" seems nice, but I think she can get around it with her long snout. Basically, I don't trust it enough to leave her alone with it on. Plus, due to her dimensions (lanky/skinny), I have seen her get her paw stuck in the velcro because there is a tiny gap bc of her thin neck (another reason I can't leave her alone with it on).

I have been doing the tshirt thing at night, as it is more comfy for her to sleep in her crate. When I am gone (work/errands), she gets the cone. I just ordered a "onesie" type thing for dogs/cats after surgery and will let her use this alone after a while. I will certainly use it when I am around. If interest is out there, I can let y'all know if it works well. Just wanted to pass along the site for others...

https://www.tulanescloset.com/


----------

